# Upgrading Phone soon.



## ChrisC (Aug 31, 2012)

Such as my trusty HTC Desire was a great phone. RIP. It's time for change. What phone would you urbanites recommend? I was thinking the Galaxy S3, although I have heard the build quality is none to great. So Samsung Galaxy S3 or iPhone 5? Hmmmmm of course its not going to be a bloody iPhone 5. Apple can go swindle itself. Suing Samsung over petty software patents. They just don't like that Samsung do things better and cheaper. It won't hurt Samsung. It's looking more and more a Samsung to me. Unless HTC come out with something comparable. I like HTC build qualities. Sturdy bricks.

As for the iPhone I'd rather use two plastic cups and a bit of string to talk on. My main problem with the iPhone is it's far to locked down and everything has to go through bloody iTunes.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 31, 2012)

All other phones are like huge clown phones compared to the desire.


----------



## ChrisC (Aug 31, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> All other phones are like huge clown phones compared to the desire.


 
So I see, there becoming more like pocket tablet computers. That's even if they fit your pocket.


----------



## dervish (Aug 31, 2012)

I think the S3 build quality is ok, not the best, but nothing wrong with it. The back is plastic, but they have changed it to make it not as naff. It doesn't flex easily in the hand and as soon as CM10 goes stable it will be the best phone on the market. Period. 

It almost is now, but for Samsungs terrible interface. CM10 is far too buggy at the moment, but getting a lot better very fast.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 31, 2012)

ChrisC said:


> Such as my trusty HTC Desire was a great phone. RIP. It's time for change. What phone would you urbanites recommend? I was thinking the Galaxy S3, although I have heard the build quality is none to great. So Samsung Galaxy S3 or iPhone 5? Hmmmmm of course its not going to be a bloody iPhone 5. Apple can go swindle itself. Suing Samsung over petty software patents. They just don't like that Samsung do things better and cheaper. It won't hurt Samsung. It's looking more and more a Samsung to me. Unless HTC come out with something comparable. I like HTC build qualities. Sturdy bricks.
> 
> As for the iPhone I'd rather use two plastic cups and a bit of string to talk on. My main problem with the iPhone is it's far to locked down and everything has to go through bloody iTunes.


Have you considered an iPhone? Apparently the iPhone 5 is coming out soon.


----------



## magneze (Aug 31, 2012)

If you're on Orange or T-Mobile it might be worth hanging on for 4G/LTE handsets.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 31, 2012)

I'd go HTC because of build quality as you say...that's unless removerable battery and micro sd card are important to you.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2012)

Samsung S3 is a great phone - the best you can get IMO. It's what I'd get if I had the dosh to upgrade from the equally splendid S2. Build quality has never been an issue either.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 31, 2012)

I am due an upgrade on my HTC Desire. It will almost inevitably be the Samsung S3. HTC shot themselves in the foot with the non-removable battery and card on their upgrade. A great pity because I like my existing HTC.  Why copy the worst aspects of the iPhone? Perhaps Apple will sue them for that particular wrong turn.

Rumour has it that Apple are about to sue one of the big manufacturers of soap tablets because of the flat face and rounded corners.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 1, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Have you considered an iPhone? Apparently the iPhone 5 is coming out soon.



I doubt he'd be able to handle owning an iPhone tbh.


----------



## ChrisC (Sep 1, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I doubt he'd be able to handle owning an iPhone tbh.



No I couldn't. I'd have a frustrated mental breakdown.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Have you considered an iPhone? Apparently the iPhone 5 is coming out soon.


Perhaps you failed to read the opening post correctly, where he made it abundantly clear that he doesn't want to join this gang.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 1, 2012)

i am also in this situation after an unfortunate HTC Desire/Alcohol/Jeans pocket/Washing Machine interface incident in the small hours of Friday morning.

Luckily my Desire was on its last legs and i am well over due an upgrade.

I don't want an iphone but have to say I've really liked my HTC but am looking in to the S3 if i can find a package combination that isn't too expensive.

What is the current best HTC model, out of interest?


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2012)

The HTC One S is well worth a look: 
http://www.techradar.com/reviews/phones/mobile-phones/htc-one-s-1075440/review

The HTC One X is a beaut too: 




http://www.htc.com/uk/smartphones/htc-one-x/


----------



## Dan U (Sep 1, 2012)

/reads

thank you!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 1, 2012)

ChrisC said:


> No I couldn't. I'd have a frustrated mental breakdown.



Yeah I was getting that, for your peace of mind please god stay away from Apple!


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 1, 2012)

editor said:


> Perhaps you failed to read the opening post correctly, where he made it abundantly clear that he doesn't want to join this gang.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


>


----------



## Ponyutd (Sep 1, 2012)

The people in theses pics are brainwashed dimwits


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 1, 2012)

editor said:


>



So it's ok to post the same old boring crap photos when you do it but not when someone else does?


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2012)

Don't be a child.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 1, 2012)

I was in this situation about a month ago. I ended up with the Galaxy S3 - not been disappointed yet.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2012)

Ponyutd said:


> The people in theses pics are brainwashed dimwits


Sadly, this awful Apple-manufactured high-fiving shite has caught on in the UK.

When I buy a phone I just want a receipt, and not to be clapped and whooped by some fucking idiotic corporate clone.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 1, 2012)

editor said:


>


Now I'm unsure if you're being gleeful because you've *entirely* missed the point, and remain your good ol' dour, humourless self; or are showing raw joy at a successful piece of meta-trolling


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Now I'm unsure if you're being gleeful because you've *entirely* missed the point, and remain your good ol' dour, humourless self; or are showing raw joy at a successful piece of meta-trolling


You're banging on about an iPhone in a thread where the opening post specifically says the poster is NOT interested in an iPhone, so - please - no more hypocritical lectures on 'trolling', thanks.

 

Anyway, to get back on topic and actually offer something helpful to the OP, here's a listing of the best performing Android handsets: http://www.pcworld.com/article/260836/the_topperforming_android_phones_benchmark_blitz.html

It could be worth waiting to see what the upcoming Windows phones might have to offer too....


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 1, 2012)

editor said:


> You're banging on about an iPhone in a thread where the opening post specifically says the poster is NOT interested in an iPhone, so - please - no more hypocritical lectures on 'trolling', thanks.





Spoiler: inexecrably dull



Now, you see, I'd picked up on the fact that Chris spent half his OP (about choosing a phone he _wants_) describing, in some depth, exactly the phone he doesn't want.

In fact, he spent about as much time describing what he doesn't want, and just how badly he doesn't want it, as he did mooting on what he'd actually like.

Hence my - hopefully - wry comment about would he like an iPhone. Given he'd spent about half his OP detailing how much he didn't want one, when the thread was - apparently - about choosing a phone that he _did _want.

I hope I'd be thoroughly up for posting something similar (only with 'Samsung S3' in place of 'iPhone'), should someone post about the phone they were hoping to choose, continuing to spend half their OP detailing just how badly they wouldn't want an S3. And how they'd rather have two cups and a piece of string. Etc, etc. Oh, and they quite like iOS. But they _do _dislike Samsung.

I appreciate your clarifying that you *really don't get it at all, or have any sense of humour whatsoever wrt the deadly serious matter of phones* instead of beginning to twig that there's anything vaguely or conceivably dry or humorous that could ever be posted on the topic of phones or tech - unless it's a picture of fanboys - or, indeed, in my intentions. Let alone that I might have read Chris' OP very, very fully indeed.

I do bloody well wish you'd man up and step down, and make yourself ignorable on these forums, too. It's not like the other mods couldn't do a decent job of patrolling the boards; and you are *uniquely* dour, po-faced and blithe on this particular subset of forums.


 
I hope you find the phone you're looking for, Chris!


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 1, 2012)

Desire to S3 here.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> <rambling bullshit deleted>


You've contributed nothing but disruption to this thread just like a good little troller, so how about you quit the hypocritical, holier-than-thou bullshit?


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Desire to S3 here.


I went from a Desire to a S2 and it was a formidable leap upwards. You can pick up unlocked S2s for about £350, so that could be an option for the OP.

Eme's got a HTC Sensation XL and once you get used to the huge screen, it really is a fantastic phone - possibly better than the S2 (well, I've been casting envious looks when that mighty screen fires up!).


----------



## c01642 (Sep 1, 2012)

If you can hold on a little while you could go for the ATIV S from samsung, thats if you dont mind windows 8 on the phone.

http://www.samsung.com/global/ativ/ativ_s.html#features

Nokia are also announcing their new windows 8 phones on the 5th.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2012)

The Ativ S is an intriguing looking number alright, but there's always that slight worry about investing in v1 of anything.


----------



## ChrisC (Sep 2, 2012)

editor said:


> You're banging on about an iPhone in a thread where the opening post specifically says the poster is NOT interested in an iPhone, so - please - no more hypocritical lectures on 'trolling', thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Editor, I shall take a look at that.


----------

